# Log-in name



## freddy (Sep 2, 2014)

How do I change my LOG-IN name. Don't want to change email address, name  or  password. Don't want to open new account... just want to change LOG-IN.


----------



## presley (Sep 2, 2014)

You need to message a moderator and ask for the name change.  Give them a reason, too.  I don't think they want people changing their names unless there is a good reason for it.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2014)

You registered 8 years ago and until now only posted 5 messages. It isn't like you've worn out your username. I know TUGBrian has helped others to reinvent themselves when their sign-on was created on a whim that they later regretted. Click his blue username and ask by PM.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2014)

Click *CONTACT BBS ADMIN* at the very bottom of the page.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

From the BBS Help section:

(How to) Change your BBS Username

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Bulletin Board Help" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------

